# Plant Gel grow off! Who will be the winner?!?!?



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok here's the deal. Earlier I posted questions about the "Plant Gel" watering polymer crystals. I dont know if you remember. But I decided to go with it. I will be doing 3 plants with a 2 weekveg period from seed. The gel waters itself so no need for me to do it. I will be doing one with straight water, 1 with hydro grow solution for veg and one with hydro grow solution for flower and see what the best results are. If anyone wants to try it with me that would be great. So figure this as kind of a game. You arent really comparing to me due to not having the same setup as I do but just to see the difference between dirt, hydro and "plant gel". Below I have included a pic of the plant gel. You can get this at Lowe's for like $12. It lasts forever and my excess will be used for outdoor growing next year . So I guess here it is... GAME ON!!! After I start seedling I will post. I will germ before planting into the gel. Although through theory you could germ IN the plant gel itself! Remeber you dont need to water but only once or twice through the WHOLE growth period all the way to harvest. If this wins for me then it's bye bye dirt and bye bye hydro. It will be all "plant gel" from here out.

If you would like some reading go to www.plantgel.com I will wait a few days befor I germ so that people can join in! I expect the people like TGB and Alien to be here!!!! We need pro's in this one!! :headbang2:


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 6, 2007)

Pretty interesting.  I've looked at that as well but for some reason I thought it was a bad idea to use instead of say, perlite.  Something on the label turned me off although I can't remember exactly what it was.

I won't be joining in on the fun but I'll definitely be watching!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

All they are is polymer crystals that absorb water. There are no nutes and can be used to grow in straight or to mix with soil for water retaining. I thought of this because when I was a kid I used to see the plants in the crystals at the flea market and they mixed the crystals with food coloring which I will probably do to tell them apart, ie. hydro grow, bloom and straight water.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok so now I'm in a pickle here guys. Would you consider this a soil solution and should I use soil nutes or would you guys consider this as a hydro setup per say and use hydro nutes? Any input would be great!


----------



## CasualGrower (Nov 7, 2007)

I would probably go with soil nutes, since they are much more concentrated.... Hydro nutes are such low dose.  esp if you only gonna water once or twice during the whole life cycle.  Unless I am misinterpreting the situation.... Just my thoughts 8).. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## AlienBait (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry, can't join you this time around.  I can't start any new grows until the spring, but I will be watching. :hubba: 

I would recommend using hydro nutes since this is a "soil-less" grow.  Just my opinion....


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 7, 2007)

So I just set up only 1 plant and I'm using hydro nutes in it. I'll post pics up and I decided to use a clone started in rockwool. Wish me luck, Pics coming on next post!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok guys here it is. I uses 1/4 strength hydro nutes and a clone started in rockwool. I feel the transplant will be very easy for this due to the fact thats it's in a "gel". I have 3 pics posted and in one of them there is a bottle cap in the bottom right hand corner of the pic for a size comparison. This plant will be under a 24/7 lighting with use of CFL tubes which are putting out 20,000 luments in a 6 square ft area. So thats about the gist of it. Pull up a seat and check it out!


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Now this looks like its going to be good...Ill be tagging along for this one.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 15, 2007)

yes ive been thinking about getting some of this stuff for my outdoor grow next spring, im hoping ill be able to do it in 2 trips, 1 to plant out, and 1 to harvest. do you think this is possible??


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 15, 2007)

Now this is something unique for sure!  GL.

85, A grow outside with the crystals help.  You can do only a two trip type deal if you want for your plants.  However, you most likely won't see as much per plant as you would watering a couple of times a week.


----------



## medicore (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah very interested to see what's gonna happen here, but how are you gonna transplant that thing into a bigger container?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 15, 2007)

> how are you gonna transplant that thing into a bigger container?


Good question. Very interesting thread...i'll be watching.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 15, 2007)

Well as for your question 85, I think it would definately help with one trip in and one out. But you will still end up going out to at least visit. And as far as a transplant, you place the whole cup into a larger pot of this stuff the reach your hand in and rip th cup off while it is still submerged. So far I have noticed one downfall to the gel, light. Light has passed through and hit the side roots so they are all going underneath the rockwool in order to escape the light. This has shocked the plant a little. No worries though as I will probably add food coloring to it in order to shade the roots better or maybe add a cover around the base of the plant to block the light. So far plant does not seem to be over watered or under watered. Plant gel seems to be working great. Like all other methods trial and error will be worked out the first time trying something. I have a problem though. Currently I do not have access to this baby because my friend was rushed to the hospital last night after puking blood for 3 days. The results were from smoking freebased yayo. He is now admitted and I dont know when he's coming back. This brings tears to my eyes as I was an addict for 8 months and losing my entire life over it. So this is the least of my worries but I thought hopping on here would take my mind off of him. Best wishes to him. Well I have to go, enjoy the growing and keep it green!!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 15, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Now this is something unique for sure! GL.
> 
> 85, A grow outside with the crystals help. You can do only a two trip type deal if you want for your plants. However, you most likely won't see as much per plant as you would watering a couple of times a week.


 
I dont know if I agree with this. The watering would be supplemented by the crystals. And if anything almost eliminate the use for watering. The plant takes water when it needs it. Therefore I would assume the plants would be BIGGER due to the watering whenever the plant needs.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 15, 2007)

to be honest, this just doesnt interest me as it doesnt seem or look optimal, nor efficient, i dunno, i hope everything works for u.


Dc


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 15, 2007)

good idea but, i have an experience in that area. at my buddies house he had a small viney still plant growing in a large vase full of plant gel. u merely just add water to it like normal but not as often well we tossed a couple seeds in and they sprouted and go tall and skinny fast. the thing is though due to it being a gel form with out rockwool the roots had a hard time spreading out the tap root got good and long which made it easy for transplant but then u have to put some gel in around it when u put it in soil. never tried seeing it through.  

subscribed,  good luck man


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 15, 2007)

It's cool.  You don't have to agree.  Do it yourself and let us know what you find out.  You may be surprised.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok here's a quick update, the thought I had before on light... I was right. Light needs to be blocked because I'm starting to get algae. I will be posting pictures soon as my friend is back from the hospital! YAY!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok that looks like a new and great idea but I just have one question, Would'nt the plant roots get light damage!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats what I was saying, thats why you either add food coloring or *** a cover like the ones in a hydro system.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok well it looks like I have to start over because my friend and I had a falling out. So is life. Will be posting soon...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats too bad Bob.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 28, 2007)

Well now i can watch it more closely, got seeds germing now...


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck brotha


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 29, 2007)

updates? subscribed


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 29, 2007)

yes update us please 
i was curious as to the 1/4 nutes i was thinkin that might be a little 2 much i hope not tho please let us no how its goin i hope its nice and bushy now












HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------

